# New Online Map/aerial View Site



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Now I thought google maps was cool...take a look at this site....most of it blows google out of the water, I got a perfect 3D aerial piccy of my abode....bloomin' marvelous.and made my neighbour mad, he paid almost Â£120 last year for the same view! LOL

http://www.freshlogicstudios.com/Products/Atlas/

Best regards David


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I can see my two old cars parked outside my house


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

3 years out of date here. My house doesn't exist


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Now I thought google maps was cool...take a look at this site....most of it blows google out of the water, I got a perfect 3D aerial piccy of my abode....bloomin' marvelous.and made my neighbour mad, he paid almost Â£120 last year for the same view! LOL
> 
> http://www.freshlogicstudios.com/Products/Atlas/
> 
> Best regards David


Much better then Google, which only had a blurred vision of Leicester, I found my house and recognised the car which belonged to the old sod who used to live next door


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lot better than google, also seems quicker


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Not impressed here, it's out of date and the bird's eye isn't available.

I prefer flashearth myself, more options. Also quite taken with Google Earth, pretty impressive on the 60" projection system in the Boardroom.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

about 7 or 8 years old by the looks of it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> about 7 or 8 years old by the looks of it.


Although that is true for the Aerial view, I found when I switched to the Birds Eye version it was only about a year old


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

aparently bird's eye imagary hasn't reached me yet


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes well I was impressed by it mainly because the birds eye view of my house looks to be just a few months old! And I managed to get a great looking A4 print from a screen grab that looks just like the piccy in a frame my neighbour paid a load of money for!









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> aparently bird's eye imagary hasn't reached me yet


The LDF are still studying the Cambridge area images for anything useful regarding troop deployments and will release them when the time is right


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

So, how many people are going to view this and think

WTF is that car doing parked in my drive ???


----------

